# Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [LOVER WIN]



## Phantom (Apr 9, 2011)

*All role PMs have been sent; waiting for everyone to confirm.*

*If you did not receieve your role PM please contact me.*

*Of Voodoo and Vampires*

_Vworp.....Vworp..... Vwooooorp... Vworp.... Creak!_

The Doctor pokes his head out the TARDIS' door to take in the surroundings. Well, they'd landed at least. The Doctor stepped out into the fresh air followed by Amy and the Rory at her side. The night was still young, if a little humid.

"Where are we Doctor?" Amy asks.

"New Orleans!" The Doctor says with too much enthusiasm, "The Big Easy! There's Cajun food, shrimp, jazz, all the Southern comforts!" He spins around like a big kid in a candy shop, "They call New York the city that never sleeps, but whoever said that never went here!"

Rory stands by Amy and puts his hands in his pockets, "So - er - when are we?" He looks at Amy and smiles, "I'll never get used to that."

"Ah," the Doctor bends down to pick up a pinch of dirt, which he promptly licks, "Blach- hmm, 18....18...18....18...18" he murmurs as he investigates the dirt, "I'd say early 1840's, the city's prime!" The Doctor looks around, the old houses, built in the French style with intricate carvings, "But something is wrong, I just can't put my finger on it."

"There's nobody here," pipes in Amy looking down the block.

The Doctor smiles, "Exactly. I see an inn on the next block, come along, Ponds," he says as he begins walking down the block. 

The Doctor is pounding on the inn door with his fist, "OI!"

A voice from inside, "WE'RE CLOSED!"

The Doctor seems to be screaming to the heavens, "Are you going to turn down paying customers!!"

"YES! If you got shut out during curfew it's your own damn fault!"

The Doctor waits a moment, "Are you going to let a pregnant woman sit outside all night?!"

"_PREGNANT_?!" gasp Amy and Rory at the same time. Rory stares at Amy in awe while she elbows the Doctor hard in the ribs and stomps on his foot.

"You're not?" Rory whispers. 

"Of course not you idiot!" Amy shouts as she stomps on the Doctor's foot again.

"OW!" the Doctor shouts, hopping on one foot, "Look let us in! I have money, and what's this about curfew?"

A sigh from inside, the clunk of locks being unlatched, and a portly man appears in the doorway, wearing his pajamas, "Fine get in, it's not like I'm short on room, with everyone staying at home."

The Doctor steps forward, "Thank you, good sir!" He shakes the man's hand, "These are my friends, now what was this about a curfew?" They all shuffled in. 

"'Names Herric," the innkeep says as he pulls out a bottle of wine from behind the bar, and pours them each a glass.

"Hello Herric, so this curfew," the Doctor inquires. Herric offers him a glass but the Doctor declines politely. 

"Started about a month ago, every night there've been murders. Night falls, the next morning some poor sod shows up dead in the middle of the street. Their blood drained and two holes in their neck."

"Vampires?" Rory asks as he takes the seat next to Amy. 

The Doctor looks at him and gives him a smirk, while Herrick continues, "That's what some think, others think it's bad Voodoo, you know someone dealing with things they shouldn't. The police issued a curfew to keep people off the streets after dark, but still someone shows up stone cold in the street anyways."

"This happens every night?" asks the Doctor. Herric nods. "Voodoo and Vampires, huh? That's new, never seen that before. Still I think we can afford to stay a while, let's see what happens in the morning.

"Yeah, you might as well pick your rooms for the night, it's getting late," Herric mutters as he finishes his wine and leads the three guests to their rooms.



*48 hours to send in night actions.*


*16 hours left to send in night actions and confirm PM's.*


----------



## Phantom (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires*

*Time is up.*

EEEEEEEEEK!!!!

The Doctor was so startled by the scream that he fell out of the bed. Quickly he untangled himself from his sheets and ran out the door, pulling his suspenders over his shoulders. He stopped at his companions' door. 

"POOOONDS!" He screamed, banging on the door, "PONDS! GET UP! WAKEY WAKEY! LET'S MOVE!" He heard the distinct sound of a pillow being thrown at the door and then a very tired looking Rory opened the door.

"Whatsmgoinon?"

The Doctor leaned against the door frame and looked at Rory questioningly, "Are you deaf? Wake your wife up and let's move, something's going on outside."

The Doctor then thundered down the hallway and down the stairs and through the front door, leaving Rory in the doorway, "Um, I guess I should get Amy up then?" He called after the Doctor. 

When the Doctor reached the street there was already a small crowd in the middle of the street, with police trying to shoo them away. The Doctor pulled out his psychic paper and pushed his way to the front, "Excuse me, pardon me, MOVE MAN!" he said as he nudged his way though the crowd. 

"Excuse me sir, " said a young officer who was the one trying to control the crowd, " This is a crime scene I must ask-" he was interuppted, or sort of, by a man who'd walked by holding his throat and gesturing wildly.

Ignoring the mute the Doctor practically shoved the paper in the officer's face, "I think I have the rights to pass right?"

The officer blinked, "Er, of course, er... Your Holiness?"

"What? Oh wrong one," he passed the paper behind his back then displayed it again, "I think this is a little more appropriate." 

The officer read it, "Of course Inspector," he said as he made room for the Doctor to squeeze through.

What the Doctor saw made his heart sink. Not one body, as he'd heard. But there were two. 

One was a old man, a beggar by the looks of him and his tattered clothing. His skin was pale as newly whitened sheets, with two distinct holes in his neck. The Doctor took a closer look, the man was stone cold. All the blood was gone from his body, "Hmm." The Doctor pulled out his sonic screwdriver from his pocket and scanned the body. He was human, that was easy enough. Curious.

The Doctor looked at the other body, and it was a little more gruesome. This one was already covered, it had been removed from the house across the street. The Doctor pulled back the sheets and heard a gasp from behind him. The Doctor turned, Amy and Rory had finally joined him. 

Amy peeked over the Doctor's shoulder, "That doesn't look like a vampire to me."

The body was bloody, much of it's skin had been removed revealing the innards and bones. Hardly recognizable.

"No, I think  whoever did that, " he nodded at the dead beggar, "didn't do this."

"So what now?" Rory asked, shoving his hands in his pockets. 

"I'm not sure."


*Seritinajii is dead. He was mafia.
Glace is dead. They were innocent.
Wargle is silenced and cannot participate in the daily discussion or vote.*

*A couple people didn't send in night actions.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Uh, was Glace the Beggar, or the grusome corpse?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

[In order as they were discovered. Glace was gruesome corpse, Seri was the beggar.]


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Hm... Is there two factions?
Seri might have been Voodoo, as he was obviously killed by the Vampires.
Even if the Vampires had two kills, it seems obvious that it wasn't them who killed Glace.
So what killed Glace?
Voodoo?
A Serial Killer?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

[I will remind that flavor text is very important in this game. (I took enough damn time writing it all out; it's basically a mini fan fiction!) It's like a game within a game, there are clues and hints thrown throughout each night and day posts, and I might pop in with in game character points. They are vague and are helpful to both mafia AND innocents in finding out kills and what are these secret roles... or vanilla roles.. or maybe not, who knows. A clue for everyone I was able to put in regular townies, this makes the roles so much more important! Oh and my GM interjections will be in this format!===>]


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Two different styles of killing. Maybe we have a serial killer or vig at work, like Legendaryseeker99 said. 14 people seems kind of low for two factions, but I can see it happening. "Voodo and Vampires" is in the title, after all.
Sorry, can't quite think of anything to add. Just checking in.


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

From my way of thinking (and from the text I got in my role), there are both voodooists and vampires, but the former are on the side of the town, with some of the powered roles.  (Yeah, I'm softclaiming a powered town-sided role.)  Knowing this, I'm sort of suspicious of both Squirrel and Legendaryseeker99, as they imply there should be two factions.  Unless they're terribly clever, I'd say they don't have any voodoo powers, and are either vanilla or townies.  (I'd ask any other voodooists to confirm my theory, but I know you might not want to, as it will put you at risk.)  Either way, welcome to the lynch list.  I suppose they could be powered-without-voodoo, as well, but being fair makes it harder to form a lynch mob.  (I'm also slightly disturbed that we're lynching people in the South, but that's neither here nor there.)

Moving on, it seems odd that the vamps would take out one of their own, but there's a couple possible explanations: 1) There someone who can change how someone appears upon death, 2) there was a randomization last night, or 3) one of the lower tier vamp's goals is to become the boss, and, since the boss didn't send in a night action, sent in their own in order to become top dog.  I'm leaning towards #1, as the Doctor says the begger was "clearly human," but Seritinaji appeared Mafia.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

I dunno about Legendaryseeker, but I was just thinking of possiblities (and actually thought vigilante or serial killer seemed more likely, as should be implied) and adding onto his. There were two deaths and the title is 'Voodoo and Vampires.' Neither seem like they'd have innocent affiliation, do they?


----------



## Zeph (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Ahh, but the Doctor seems to think that they _aren't_ vampires, does he not?


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

I think that Glace was murdered by the Voodoo due to the fact the skin was remove and vampires killed their victims by sucking their blood out. For Seritinajii's death, it could be possible that he was framed or the text didn't really anything in this case.


----------



## Zeph (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

But we really have to keep in mind that it's not necessarily vampires or voodoo...ists! We can't just to conclusions like that.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

I'm leaning towards SK for Glace's death, although there might be a chance that it was some Bad Voodoo.

EDIT: Or Abomination. I was one in an old game and the flavour text included extremely gruesome kills.


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Does anyone have anything else to say? We are running out of time and I want to randomlynch *Silver Panic* unless someone oppose it.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

*Extending day phase by 24 hours.*

I don't want people dying because of inactive players.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Eeh... You know the vampires could've been just really hungry. Ahahaha, well unless it's required, I'm *abstaining*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Is no one else a voodooist in this game?  Seriously?  My fellow powered folks are all staying quiet, or inactive?  Oy vey... I'm going to go out on a limb and say that someone used either a reflect or randomize power last night, causing the weirdness.  We'll know by tomorrow if deaths like this are standard, but for now, I'm going to nominate *Squirrel*, because they seem intent on framing voodooists.  Poor reason, I know, but I'm getting a bad feeling about them.  

(Just had a thought: it's possible that, for some reason, alignments get flipped upon death, meaning innocent appear Mafia and vice versa.  That could also explain the vampire getting drained.  Either that, or since they were drained, they "become" Mafia, and those who die in other ways are revealed truly.)


----------



## Saith (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Does anyone have anything else to say? We are running out of time and I want to randomlynch *Silver Panic* unless someone oppose it.


Wait wait what?

I'm *abstaining*.


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*



> I'm going to nominate Squirrel, because they seem intent on framing voodooists.


The evidence you gave at the time of my post was vague and there was little to no evidence as to whether or not you were telling the truth. Even now, with no one else coming forward, there's little reason to trust you. At the moment, we're all just presenting possibilities. 
*Abstaining*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Hmm, maybe a vig kill, fishing bros. kill in addition  to mafia?

*Abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

Woah wait what is going on.
*Abstain*


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

People didn't really discuss much in the first day so I voted someone to get your guys attention. *Abstaining*. We still have some time to discuss. But it could be possible that innocents could be show up as mafia as ole_schooler say it in the post.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 1]*

*Times Up!*

The Doctor stood up and brushed himself off, he covered the body once again in its sheet. The sun was fading over the horizon, they didn't have much time before curfew. They needed to leave the police station and get back to Herric's.

Amy and Rory came up beside him Amy spoke first, "So, are these really vampires this time?" 

"Yeah what were they last time? Fish people?"

The Doctor shook his head, "Sure looks like it doesn't it? No, no.... well I guess that depends on what you call a vampire. If by vampire you mean a undead person who drinks blood, lives in coffins, and hates garlic then no not a vampire. " He looked at the body, "But, if by vampire you mean something that drinks blood than yes, it's a vampire."

Rory crossed his arms, "Then these are aliens?" he looked at the Doctor, "More aliens who drink blood?"

"Quite possibly."

"Great," Amy said sarcastically, "So what or who is it." 

"I don't know yet, there are a lot of creepers out there who drink blood, shortening the list down to one is the problem."

"Guess then?"

The Doctor thought for a second, "Plasmavores, I've ran into them before, more recently in your time. Remember when that hospital disappeared a couple years ago in your time?"

"Yeah?" they said in unison.

"I was there, and so was a plasmavore, " the Doctor shook his head. "This though, doesn't make sense. That one was on the run from the Judoon. She was using human blood to make herself seem human, to hide here. But this.... It's like they're acting like vampires." He saw his friends confused faces and realised he needed to explain further, "It's like they've taken your cultures turn on the vampire and are copying it. They are making it look like they're vampires."

Amy smiled, "Ok then, we need garlic, a few crosses, stakes, and some holy water and we're good."

The Doctor laughed, "Sadly they're only acting like them as a cover." The Doctor shook his head again, "No, it's too early to tell.... but what of the other death? We need to wait another night to see if this happens again. We will figure this out."

The three made their way back to Herrics, this was going to be a long night.


*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 1]*

*All night actions are in.*

The sun rose over New Orleans. Light flooded into the Doctor's room. He didn't sleep well that night, his mind was racing, wondering who would die today. Groggy from lack of sleep the Doctor threw on his coat and went to wake up the others. He knocked lazily on his companion's door and continued through the hall and down the stairs to the common area. The Doctor opened the front door and shut it softly behind him. No screams so far. The Doctor looked down the block, it was still early so no one had come out yet. Maybe nothing had been discovered yet. 

Then the Doctor heard something, he looked behind him, sure enough a someone was dancing down the street, singing away. Wait I recognize that person, the Doctor thought, oh that's the mute from yesterday... a whole less mute now I guess. He let the less mute than yesterday person waltz by. Then he heard it. A scream coming from the South! The Doctor ran down the block as fast as he could.

He was two blocks down when he found a woman standing in shock over a dead body. The Doctor knelt down to investigate. He pulled out his sonic. This was the same as yesterday, two holes in the neck and blood drained, and again the victim was clearly human. Then the Doctor heard another scream. He ran to where the sound was coming from. 

There was a small crowd huddled at the corner of the street, the police were trying to get through the crowd. When they did the look of shock in their eyes broke the Doctor's heart. More death. Once again the Doctor brushed through the crowd of citizens and police to get to the body. He flashed his psychic paper to the police officer again and approached the body. 

This time it was different. This one wasn't drained, nor was it as gruesome as the death from yesterday. The Doctor pulled out his sonic again, definately human... There was something white on the dead man's chest. The Doctor opened it, it was a note. There in a shaky hand were the words, "I'm sorry." More and more puzzles. Maybe this murder was a mistake? 

*Zephyrous Castform is dead. He was not mafia.
Kirby-Chan is dead. They were not mafia.
Wargle is unsilenced.*

*48 hours for dicussion or until majority vote is decided.*


----------



## Saith (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Well I've got nothing of note, so I guess I'll sum up what I've got from all the flavour textr.

It's pretty obvious that Wargle was the mute, though that tells us nothing of his role etc.

Castform probably died because, well, he was posting the most and seemed the most experienced. He was also killed by the 'vampires', I'm assuming, meaning he was seen as the threat.

I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and say we've got an innocent killing role.
Someone saw Kirby-chan as being a little gun-ho with his/her nominations, and so had a suspicion s/he was mafia.

That's all pretty much what I got from the flavour text.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*



Hoity Toity said:


> Well I've got nothing of note, so I guess I'll sum up what I've got from all the flavour textr.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that Wargle was the mute, though that tells us nothing of *his* role etc.
> 
> ...


Wrong.

Thank god I got unmuted today that sucked yesterday.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*



Hoity Toity said:


> Castform probably died because, well, he was posting the most and seemed the most experienced. He was also killed by the 'vampires', I'm assuming, meaning he was seen as the threat.
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and say we've got an innocent killing role.
> Someone saw Kirby-chan as being a little gun-ho with his/her nominations, and so had a suspicion s/he was mafia.


Wait, did the flavor ever explicitly say whether the note was on Castform or Kirby-chan? I've read through it and I can find nothing.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*



Eclipse said:


> Wait, did the flavor ever explicitly say whether the note was on Castform or Kirby-chan? I've read through it and I can find nothing.


[The kill post lists them in order found, thus the note was on Kirby-Chan... I thought I explained this earlier?]


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Yeah, sounds like there's a vigilante role out there. A serial killer/second Mafia wouldn't have anything to apologize for, after all.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Pfft, sorry. I had forgotten about this rule.

In which case, I agree with Hoity-Toity and Squirrel. God, having a vigilante around just makes everything so much hard to figure out. @_@


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Unrelatedly, we've also got a role-blocker, as they blocked me last night.  Not gonna ask them to come forward, just gonna ask them to not block me again, thanks.  

For the kills, I feel like we've got three sources: the vampires, who are evil, the skin-flayer, who sounds like something else, and the apologizer, who sounds like a vigilant.  For the middle one, I say something else because I have reason to believe that some roles might cause accidental death, similar to healer clashes.  Doesn't make it easier, but eh.  Anyway, anyone have any lynching ideas?  Don't want to go another day without one.


----------



## Saith (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Well I mean, I'm pretty sure kirby was killed by the vigilante, meaning it wasn't silver trying to protect herself.

So I've got nothing.

I guess we could randomlynch someone. And if we do, I'd say *I liek squirtles*.
No reason other than not posting, and it'll get the ball rolling.

(Incidentally, can I request a heal please? It may keep me alive, and if I get killed by two of them, we'll see whether the skin-flaying was an accidental death.)


----------



## Wargle (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

The mafia has multiple ways to kill. I know this for a fact.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

*Extending Day Phase for another 24 hours. *

So there's about *39 hours left for discussion/lynching.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Why not, let's go with *I liek Squirtles*


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Not a fan of inactive lynching since it rarely works, but *I liek Squirtles*.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

WOAH. Why me? I'm just the townie roleblocker. First night I roleblocked Zephyrous Castform, second I had a baseball game at night (which ment no action).


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Well, either we've got two roleblockers, you're action was randomized, or you're lying, because I definitely got blocked last night.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

I'm not lying, so we have two other options. I'm feeling rather inclined to say randomized. I ask you to roleclaim, ole_schooler, if it is possible. *Abstain.*


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

There could be a Mafia roleblocker in the ranks. 

Phantom, are night actions not sent in ignored?


----------



## ole_schooler (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Disinclined to acquiesce, ILS.  I will say I'm useful, but not enough to be healed.


----------



## Saith (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 1]*



			
				I_liek_squirtles said:
			
		

> WOAH. Why me? I'm just the townie roleblocker. First night I roleblocked Zephyrous Castform, second I had a baseball game at night (which ment no action).





Phantom said:


> *All night actions are in.*


I think somebody's telling fiiiii~hiiiibs!


----------



## Minish (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Hey! I've been away from home and using my phone for internet, and it's really fiddly to type with so I really couldn't muster the energy to post something here. So that's why I've been silent and inactive so far!

I'm going to do more than just scan everything that's happened so far when I have a bit more time, but right now I'd say, yeah, *I liek Squirtles* is looking fairly good for a target. As far as I'm aware, you have to actually tell Phantom you're withholding your night action if you don't want to use it!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

What fibs, HT? Blaming me????? How about you Toity? How about roleclaiming?


----------



## Saith (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Well you said you're the role-blocker, you said you didn't have time to send in a night action, you said you targeted Castform on your first night, one who is conspicuously dead now. And Phantom said that all night actions are in.

Basically, you and Phantom's claims are contradictory and, well, Phantom can't exactly lie.
So you are.
The fact that you claim to have blocked Castform is suspicious, because he's one of the few people to not be able to contradict you, let alone not saying anything about being role-blocked.

And no, I'd prefer not to role-claim, thank you very much.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Oh gawd Phantom is right. Me go in little confusion. Thought it went night 1, not night 0 so a little confused.


----------



## Saith (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

But that doesn't change the fact that you didn't send in an action last night, while Phantom said that everybody with an action sent it in.

There's no confusion, there.

You're telling porky pies, mate.


----------



## Silver (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

...well I guess that settles it. *I liek Squirtles* it is.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Well your loss mate. If the townies lose, then blame it on Hoity Toity.


----------



## Saith (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

They can blame me.
That's fine.
But that can wait, no?

Though this began as a random-lynch, your story just doesn't add up. So I'm gonna press on with my nomination.

I understand that this'll make me look bad if you're innocent, but hopefully we'll have more clues by then.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Did anyone ever stop to think Phantom just randomized ILS's action? Not to defend him, but that might have been the cause of our little predicament here.


----------



## Saith (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Phantom said they were all sent in.

In the first post, Phantom said they weren't all sent in.

No randomisation.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [DAY 2]*

Night actions that are not used will not happen. 

All night actions were sent in last night.

*Time is up!*

Late in the evening the Doctor heard a bell ringing outside, the Doctor looked out his window to see what was happening. A crowd was gathering in the town square. The Doctor ran out and went to see what was happening. 

The police captain was standing next to the gallows, and motioned for silence, then pulled out an official looking paper, "To the one *I liek Squirtles*, you are accused of taking bribes, and on suspicion of murder. You are hearby sentenced to hang by the neck until dead." The crowd murmured softly. 

The captain turned to the accused, "How do you plea?"

"I DIDN'T DO IT!" screamed the man as the noose was placed around his neck. He was crying and seemed to have wet his trousers, "I swear! I wasn't there, I WAS PLAYING BASEBALL!"

The captain looked at him with disgust. Then motioned for the hangman to do his duty. 

When the accused feet stopped twitching a doctor confirmed the death and searched the body, the Doctor felt sick to his stomach. These people were desperate, and desperate people were the most dangerous. 

*I liek Squirtles is dead. He was not mafia. *

*48 hours to send in night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

Sorry I've been uber busy and upset about Lis Sladen so yeah let's get on with this.

*All night actions are in.*

The Doctor woke up before the sun was up. Not that he'd really slept after seeing that poor man made an example of in front of the entire city. They didn't even offer him a fair trial. With a sigh he lifted himself from the armchair and made himself proper before going to get Amy and Rory. He banged on their door as he passed and headed downstairs.

That second murder was still lingering in his mind. All the flesh was removed, but why?? Think Doctor! What did Herric say when they arrived? Bad voodoo? Maybe this was bad voodoo. He had noticed a voodoo shop down the block, maybe they could figure out some answers there. 

Am yawbed as she walked down the stairs, Roroy followed, rubbing the sleep from his eyes, "Oy Doctor, why do we have to get up so early?" Amy said, holding back another yawn.

"Perk up, Ponds!" The Doctor said with a half smile, "We're going shopping!"

Even in the early morning it was humid and sticky. As they walked down the block the early risers were preparing for the day. When they arrived at the shop the Doctor stopped. The shop door was open, and hanging off its hinges. Rory looked at the Doctor, "That's probably not good."

The Doctor pulled out his sonic, "Probably not," he said as he stepped over the broken door, using his sonic as a makeshift torch the Doctor searched the store. It was full of different odds and ends, protection talismans, medicinal herbs, roots, berries, everything you'd find in a voodoo healer's shop. 

The Doctor continued to the counter. He rang the service bell, "Hello?" He said gazing into the back room, "Hello? Anyone home?" Nothing.

The Doctor hopped over the counter and waltzed into the back area. There were spare kars along the walls in the hallway. There was bathroom, nothing unordinary there, the main bedroom, the door to the basement, and a guest room. The door to the bedroom was unlocked. The Doctor checked it, nothing there. 

"Oh, look, the wine cellar," the Doctor heard Amy say down the hall, and then the click of a latch.

"Be careful down there," he called after her. As he shut the door behind him he saw Rory try the guestroom. 

"Locked," he grumbled and steped aside to let the Doctor open it. With a buzz and a soft click it was unlocked. 

Stepping inside they both felt a chill... the chill of a room after a death. There on the bed there was a body. On the bedside there was numerous elixers and tonics. The Doctor examined a rather nasty looking brown mixture, "Whoever this was, they weren't murdered, they were sick, " he scanned the liquid, "this should be fine, if used correctly."

"So what killed them?"

The Doctor didn't answer instead he removed the cloth from the face. They looked human, but the Doctor knew better than that, he scanned, non-human, but with human traits, a disguise. That confirmed it. This was a plasmavore, he must have visited the voodoo healer, not wanting to go to a real Doctor. And voodoo isn't an exact art, the cure must have killed the plasmavore.

With a sigh he covered the body again... well that's one down. How many to go? Then he heard a scream coming from the basement. Both Rory and the Doctor raced to the cellar. It was dark, but light spilled in from a small window. 

Amy was huddled in a corner in shock. Rory went to her as the Doctor approached the gruesome scene. A body was chained to the wall. A huge pentagram in blood was writted on the wall behind it. The corpes was ripped of all skin, and only muscle, dripping with blood, remained. THe innards were slowly falling from lack of support. And a large dead snake was resting on the victims neck. The Doctor put away his sonic and clenched his fists at his sides, holding his breath.

"Let's get out of here, " the Doctor mumbled as he guided his companions up the stairs. They would tell the police. 


When they arrived at the police station they found it in a commotion. There had been yet another, "vampire" murder. The Doctor was too frustrated to dally there. There were killers on the loose.


*Squirrel is dead. She was mafia.*
*ole_schooler is dead. They were innocent.*
*Wargle is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion or majority vote.*


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

I'm here! I'm active! I was out of the country for the first few days, and then in a state of jetlag/mourning over Elisabeth Sladen for the last few.

Right, so on Night 1 we had a vampire kill and a bloody-innards-and-bones murder, and then on Night 2 we had another vampire kill, a ripped-apart-with-pentagram-and-snake murder, and then something voodoo-y with medicines. Which wasn't a murder, but maybe something that kills Plasmavores? Possibly an overdose?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

People I KNOW YOU'RE OUT THERE!

*Extending 24 hours.*


----------



## Saith (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

I just have nothing to say.
I guess we could Random Lynch again, but I don't really want to risk it.

 Okay, so we have: Squirrel. A vampire. Dead.
From this, I guess we know for sure that the vampires are the mafia. I mean, they were definitely murdering people, but it wasn't completely clear that they were mafia. Guess that clears it up.
She was either killed by an overdose or a single healer kills plasmavores.
ole_schooler said something about voodoo maybe not being evil. Maybe they was a voodoo healer? They didn't come up as mafia either way. So I guess, could the remaining healer/s heal a different person each night? I probably sound dumb right now, but that seems to be the only thing I can think of. x.x;

Then again, maybe we should disregard that, because if the vampire was od'd then ole_schooler couldn't have been. Unless there's, you know, a helluva lot of healers. Which is silly.
So I am silly.

Wargle, vampire, nothing else.


Blah.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

The Doctor: "It's entirely possible that it was a mistake with *Squirrel* though? I doubt it was an overdose, you have to work hard to overdose on natural remedies. What if *ole_schooler* failed to cure whatever was making *Squirrel* sick and the cure poisoned her by accident? It could be that it was entirely coincidence that *Squirrel *was a plasmavore."

[this is the Doctor saying this. I told you I would be doing this so don't ask questions. The roles are difficult to understand. This is me giving everyone a prod in the right direction.]


----------



## Saith (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

So either vamps start off sick and have to be healed or the die, ole_schooler could cast a curse and retract it, or ole_schooler's healing has a chance to go wrong. _Or_ someone else can curse, and ole_schooler could heal that curse.
I'm not sure.
Maybe ole_schooler targeted squirrel, but didn't get a chance to heal due to being killed off?


----------



## Silver (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

I really have nothing else to say other than I'm here :/ 
Maybe ole_schooler had 50/50 chance of killing _or_ healing someone. I'm not sure either way :/


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

It could be that there's someone with a healing ability that heals innocents but, if they target a Plasmavore, it kills them? It could perhaps be a bit of an overpowered power, and I don't remmeber anything like that happening in the Plasmavore episode (which I haven't seen in yonks), but it's possible?


----------



## Saith (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

So assuming that there were three mafia members (just going by the fact that the plasmavore in that episode had two robot thingies with her), there's two left.
Maybe 1.

That means there's either a 1 in 3 or 1 in 6 chance of a random lynch going right.

I'm going to nominate *Legendaryseeker####* as it's been the least active and I'd rather not sit around waiting.

Still, I get why people would be against that, so yeah.


----------



## Silver (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

*Legendaryseeker* then.  Maybe it'll bring the people back here when we random lynch?


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

Right then, *Legendaryseeker* I guess.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 2]*

The sun was setting and once again the the gallows were crowded. Helpless against the storming crowd, *Legendaryseeker *is lead to the gallows. Screaming something about depressed spirits.

*Legendaryseeker99 is dead. They were not mafia.*

*48 hours night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

*Sorry for being late, all night actions are in. *

EEEEEEEEK!

Another scream? Surely these people would be used to corpses by now. The Doctor stepped outside and found the body of *Hoity Toity*, drained of blood. A note next to it saying "I didn't do it. It got here first." It was the same handwriting as the note that was on *Kirby-Chan. *Interesting for sure. Things were dwindling down. Hopefully the Doctor would find out who is the killer before they struck again, if they struck again.

*Hoity Toity is dead. They were not mafia.*

*48 hours for discussion/ majority.*


----------



## Silver (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

So, what now? Who is still active here and going to post?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

[Also note, it is day, the title is being a 500 spawned bitch and won't let me change the thread title. So it is officially *DAY 4*]


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

... Well damn. Hoity Toity is dead, so I'm assuming the villains knew s/he was getting warm.

Four people left alive... Does that mean we have one more night left or two more nights?


----------



## Silver (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

Probably one considering there might be about 1 or 2 mafia left and they could target an innocent during the day and innocent during the night :/ We have to get those mafia soon...


----------



## Phantom (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

*Extending 24 hours.*

This is the last time I will extend the time for you people. If there is no lynch chosen in 24 hours there will be no lynch. _I am putting my foot down!_ See! That's my foot and it's down!


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

Okay, right. There are four people left, and at least one of them is Mafia. I also know for a _fact_ that Cirrus and I are innocent. So either you're both Mafia (in which case we're screwed), or we go for a 50/50 between Silver Panic and Eclipse, and neither of you has struck me as more suspicious than the other. ):


----------



## Dannichu (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

Um, we've sort of had our 24 hours and nothing's happened. So I'm flipping a coin and nominating *Silver Panic* just because I don't want an Angry God striking down me or Cirrus. I hope I didn't just screw us all over, but there's not exactly any discussion going on, so...


----------



## Phantom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 3]*

*Time is up. Notice you people fail >:P*

There was a loud commotion coming from the streets. The Doctor looked outside and saw *Silver Panic* being escorted by the authorities. The Doctor ran outside holding his psychic paper in his hand. He almost ran over the policeman who was holding *Silver, *"Hello! I'm sorry," the Doctor displays the paper, "can I ask what is going on?"

The police looked confused, "We found undeniable evidence that this filth is the one who's been killing all the people. I'm leading him to the gallows." 

*Silver *did have that evil look going. All smudged and blood under their fingernails, the Doctor pulled out his sonic, ignoring the protests and questions from the officer, human. *Silver *struggled against the officer, spewing in a strange language and screaming. The Doctor stepped aside, there was no honor in being associated with this death.

*Silver Panic is dead. They were mafia.*

*Game is still on.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Phantom (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 4]*

*Begin Day 5*

*All night actions are in.*

They'd spent the night in the lounge, sipping coffee and tea, waiting for the news the morning would bring. *Silver Panic* had confessed to being the serial killer, the one who'd murdered all those people so brutally. But there was still the fact of the plasmavore. If left here, they would keep killing people. They sat there, silent, waiting for some signal from the Doctor. He checked his watch, he nodded, it was time. Together the three companions left the lounge and into early morning New Orleans. The Doctor continued down the street, toward the French Quarter, it was like he knew where he was going, the other's followed him in time. 

They saw the outline of a body in the street. The Doctor approached the body, human, and dead. He stood, staring down the street. He sensed Amy jump behind him, "Doctor!" she said, looking around wildly, "I saw something!" 

The Doctor didn't move, "I know- So did I." The Doctor lifted his arms wide, an invitation, "Come on out! Show yourself!" Shadows moved along the sidewalk, "I know you're there, just show yourself to us, it'll make everything easier."

A form appeared behind the alley, they didn't say anything, "Ah, so you're the one doing the killing." The figure remained silent, "Of course, you need to in order to survive, you had a friend?" 

The plasmavore nodded, and the Doctor continued, "So the serial killer was a red herring, so-" the Doctor stopped when another figure appeared down the road, they were holding a gun, "You're the vigilante, oh don't look at me like that I know you are, since when does a murderer apologize?"

The vigilante nodded, "The serial killer killed my daughter."

The Doctor pointed at them, "And you wanted revenge. And you, " he turned to the plasmavore, "Why are you here?"

The plasmavore smiled, "For fun!" 

The Doctor noticed the vigilante nearing the plasmavore, "Stay back!" the Doctor cautioned the vigilante, who looked at him curiously, "that's the 'vampire' stay back."  

The vigilante looked at the Doctor and smiled, "You're clueless aren't you? That's my love! They'd never hurt anyone! They said they were going to take me from this place! But I wasn't going to leave before I killed the murdering bastard that hurt my baby!"

Just then the plasmavore walked to the vigilante, offering an arm, and there was something on it, the Doctor must have recognized it. In a flash of light they both disappeared, leaving nothing but empty space where they once were. 

"NO! Nonononono!" The Doctor pulled at his hair.

"What happened!" Amy said, stepping back from the Doctor.

"That was a vortex manipulator! How did a plasmavore get that!?" The Doctor controlled himself, "They're gone, and there's nothing more we can do."

Rory looked at the Doctor, "What's going to happen?"

"Nothing, not unless we can track them, but they could be anywhere, and anytime, " the Doctor reached inside his coat and pulled out the key to the TARDIS, "Let's get out of here, we'll find them." He started down the street, "Where ever they are we will find them, the vigilante was innocent, they just were tricked by the plasmavore, used. We will free the vigilante and take care of the plasmavore, when we find them."


*Eclipse is dead. They were not mafia.*

*END GAME- LOVER WIN*


Roles and actions in next post.


----------



## Phantom (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires [NIGHT 4]*

*..:: Doctor Who Mafia 2: Of Voodoo and Vampires ::.. *​ 
*LOVER WIN*​ 
*ROLES:*​ 
*Mafia:*
Plasmavore Leader-Mafia Don​ 
Plasmavore- Mafia​ 
Bad Voodoo Master: A practioner of Petro Voodoo you deal with the spirits of the dead. May target one player in an attempt to kill them only on specific nights. (0, 2, 4, etc) Has a fail rate of 25% in which the intended victim is only silenced for the next day.​ 
Beggar-Upon any inspection will return as innocent, though upon death will come back as mafia. Beggars can be easy to pay off, making them valuable to the mafia. They walk the city, unnoticed. May select one player during the game to find out who they targetted last, and the GM will send this information to the Don.​ 
*Innocent:*​ 
Police Officer:A local police officer. Each night inspects one player and find their alignment. This can only be done at night. (2)​ 
Doctor: The local doctor and the only decent one might I add. It seems that they are the only doctor in a group of quacks. Seems fitting since they were the only one that went to school. Selects one player to save each night.​ 
Vengeful Parent: The Vengeful parent's daughter was killed in this mess, and they won't rest 'til they find the killer. On specific nights they may select one player and attempt to kill them. These nights are nights; 1, 3, 5, 7, etc. There is a 75% chance they may kill their target, and a 25% chance they will be silenced the next day. Aside from their vigilante role they are also the lover. On Night 0 they select one player to be their partner for the game via PM to the GM. May speak with this person at any time, though may not share role, nor alignment with them, and neither can they share theirs.

Voodoo Spirit Talker: Once per game may select one dead player and learn the alignment, and role of the person who killed them. (NOT THEIR NAME) This can only be done once.​ 
Voodoo Healer: May select one person each night to try to heal them. They have a 75% success rate... the others well not so lucky, you have a 25% failure rate in which the targetted player is poisoned and dies the next day.​ 
Warden: May select one person each night and send them to jail, hence roleblocking them, and preventing any action they would have made that night.​ 
Voodoo Seer: May ask the GM one yes/no question per night. Has a 75% chance to get an answer, and a 25% chance to screw up and be silenced for the next day.​ 
Innocent Civilian- Vanilla townies (2)​ 

*MAFIA*:​ 
*Dannichu: *Plasmavore leader/ Lover with *Cirrus*
*Squirrel: *Plasmavore
*Silver Panic: *Bad Voodoo Master: 
*Seritinajii: *Beggar​ 
*INNOCENT*:​ 
*Cirrus:* Vengeful Parent/ Lover with *Dannichu*
*ole-schooler:* Voodoo Healer
*Glace: *Police Officer
*Wargle: *Voodoo Seer
*Legendaryseeker99: *Voodoo Spirit Talker
*Eclipse: *Civilian
*I liek Squirtles: *Warden
*Hoity Toity: *Civilian
*Kirby Chan: *Police Officer
*Zepharyrous Castform: *Doctor​ 
*NIGHT ACTIONS:*​ 
*Night 0:*
ole_schooler heals Cirrus - Sucess
Silver Panic kills Glace - Success
Kirby-Chan inspects Silver Panic - Success
Wargle asks 'Are there multiple mafia factions?" - Fail *silenced*
Glace inspects ole_schooler - Success
I liek Squirtles jails Kirby-Chan - Fail
*Mafia *kills Seri
ZC no night action.

*Day 1:*
Wargle silenced
*Abstain*

*Night 1:*
ole_schooler heals Squirrel - Fail *poisoned*
*Mafia *targets ZC
Wargle asks "are there two mafia killing roles - Success answer "Yes"
I liek Squirtles blocks ZC - Success
Cirrus kills Kirby-Chan - Success
Kirby-Chan inspects Hoity Toity - Success

*Day 2:*
Wargle unsilenced
*Lynched I liek Squirtles*

*Night 2:*
ole_schooler heals Hoity Toity - Success
Wargle asks, "are there more than two mafia?" Success answer "No"
Silver Panic kills ole_schooler
*Mafia* kills Wargle​ 
*Day 3:*
*Lynched Legendaryseeker99*
*Squirrel found dead*​ 
*Night 3:*
*Mafia *kills Hoity Toity
*Cirrus *kills Hoity Toity

*Day 4:*
*Lynched Silver Panic*

*Night 4: *
*Mafia *kills *Eclipse*
*Game Over*


The whole Cirrus chosing Dannichu thing had me laughing for three days! And they won!


----------



## Dannichu (May 3, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY! :DDD Ahaha, that was brilliant fun! 

As always, I love your flavour text (if you don't already, you should totally write fanfiction because you've got Eleven's voice down perfectly), and the secret roles were brilliant. I especially love that the Lover got something else to do (although you can imagine how frustrating it was not being able to tell each other what our roles were XD), and the Voodoo roles failing every so often was cool, too (well. For me. Probably not so much for them).


----------



## ole_schooler (May 3, 2011)

That was fun.  Sooooo much death, though!  It made the game quick, although I imagine it was frustrating for those who got a role, but were killed off early.  I liked the chance for some actions to fail, particularly mine, as I deliberately targeted Squirrel when hoping mine would fail.  (For the record, I didn't intentionally lie about being blocked, I just misinterpreted the GM message to me.)  Sometimes luck works in the town's favor.

Anyway, I also really liked the Doctor/Amy/Rory interludes, although I feel you're much better at writing the Doctor than either of the companions.  Or maybe I'm biased, I dunno.  Anyway, if you run another, I will definitely join, because this was fun!


----------



## Zero Moment (May 3, 2011)

The only thing I didn't like about this game was that people lynched me for inactivity, even when I posted in the Absence Thread >:\


----------



## Eclipse (May 3, 2011)

Oh crap I would've been screwed if I did anything either way. XD
That was a fun game! Love the flavor text.


----------



## Wargle (May 3, 2011)

Hmm I would have rather had the Silence as the Mafia, but they didn't get much screen time so...


----------



## Squirrel (May 3, 2011)

Well, they hadn't debuted when this mafia was made.

And congrats on your victory, Danni and Cirrus! I figured that you'd have been lynched for inactivity, but lover victories are cool.


----------



## Seritinajii (May 3, 2011)

Lover win. How exciting!

I'm kind of disappointed that I was killed on the first night. But this game was very interesting to watch!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 3, 2011)

I WANT MOAR DR. WHO MAFIA. This was fun, even if I was lynched. See HT I was innocent and we could've won


----------



## Dannichu (May 3, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> And congrats on your victory, Danni and Cirrus! I figured that you'd have been lynched for inactivity, but lover victories are cool.


Yeah, I'm sorry for leaving you all on your own for practically the first half of the game, I was out of the country. Thanks for killing people so well in my absence, though (which is something I never thought I'd say...) :D


----------



## Glace (May 3, 2011)

Nice job! I wish I could've spent more time doing stuff since I was killed first, but it looked like fun!


----------



## Minish (May 4, 2011)

Yes, that was great fun! :D I loved my role, it was cool being a vigilante with limitations, I really worried that Eclipse was the last mafia member and it wasn't a night I could kill and I thought we would die!! But it was fine. The lover-mafia combination is probably my favourite, so hee.

I'm sorry I was pretty inactive near the end! :( I always sort of worry that the moment I say anything I'll seem really suspicious. But I will try and get on that!

Flavour text was awesome, as usual. :D I think there should definitely be a third Who Mafia, if only to see if I can win three times in a row...


----------



## Phantom (May 6, 2011)

Dannichu said:
			
		

> As always, I love your flavour text (if you don't already, you should totally write fanfiction because you've got Eleven's voice down perfectly)


Thank you I secretly practice Eleven in front of the mirror in preparation for Doctor Who Mafia. :P 
And fanfiction? Hahaha! NOOOO, I start and it ends up being a bigger than a Harry Potter book and it's still not done.



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> , and the secret roles were brilliant. I especially love that the Lover got something else to do (although you can imagine how frustrating it was not being able to tell each other what our roles were XD), and the Voodoo roles failing every so often was cool, too (well. For me. Probably not so much for them).


It took me a long time to come up with roles. And about not telling each other roles, I laughed so hard when Cirrus chose you, serious that was brilliant.



			
				ole_schooler said:
			
		

> Anyway, I also really liked the Doctor/Amy/Rory interludes, although I feel you're much better at writing the Doctor than either of the companions. Or maybe I'm biased, I dunno. Anyway, if you run another, I will definitely join, because this was fun!


Yeah Amy and Rory were more "herp derpz we iz heres" than anything. I used them to direct attention mostly, and to be funny and random. 



			
				Wargle said:
			
		

> Hmm I would have rather had the Silence as the Mafia, but they didn't get much screen time so...


 
Ooooo! Ideas!


----------

